# Doeling, buckling and waiting on third



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

*Doeling and buckling (updated with Pictures Mar 15)*

I have been watching this doe all afternoon she is two days overdue. Well, everything looked ready to go, but nothing. So I go inside and get ready to eat and I look out and she is dropping a kid.

So Chicklet just had a great looking doeling and a huge buckling. I think there is a third. I gotta run, work to do.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Let us know?


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Doeling is up nursing. Buckling is trying to get up. Going to give it awhile before I go looking to see if there is a third. Last time I waited two hours, went in and got a sandwich and went back out to a third doeling. 

Back to the kidding pen for me. I hope I get to eat tonight. Think I'll take a sandwich with me.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

*Weights*

12lbs 8oz buckling  11lb doeling . This is my largest doe and these kids are huge. Biggest so far this year.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Wow! If there is a 3rd it might be a record! LoL


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow! Congrats!! Does sometimes... I have sat watching does in labor for hours too, just waiting for them to push out a kid. I usually need to go inside for 1 reason or the other, but just know they'll go in the 5 minutes while I'm gone! So I end up sitting there forever... 

Did you get more color this time??


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

GTAllen said:


> 12lbs 8oz buckling  11lb doeling . This is my largest doe and these kids are huge. Biggest so far this year.


Yeehaw! Pics when you can, have a sandwich first.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

WOW those are some big babies!! Congrats


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

poor momma. Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Yah! Pics! And hope all goes well!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

12.5lb buckling and 11 lb doeling


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

They are less than 24hours old in the pictures


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful! I love the first kid with the spot on the back!!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Beautiful! I love the first kid with the spot on the back!!


Looks kind of like a heart when seen from above.


----------

